
How to create a hidden Tor Space on your Nexus 5 - JeffRt
http://www.securespaces.com/WP2015/
======
mtgx
Why would the Tor space need to be hidden?

~~~
JeffRt
You may not want someone to know you have Tor installed on your device. Having
Tor can sometimes trigger suspicions (warranted or not)

